# Multi-Engine/Rotorhead callsigns and nicknames



## Tuna (6 Nov 2011)

I was watching jet-stream the other day online, and saw the episode in which the new pilots got their callsigns (i.e last name coffin got the call sign nail'n ha ha ha) however I am unsure whether or not rotorhead pilots and multi-engine pilots get similar callsigns as well? do ACSO's and flight engineers/ other operators get them as well?

after the questions are answered can any pilots/other personnel share their call signs/nicknames and why they got them?

(I have only ever met one Canadian military pilot, his last name was Pye, call sign: pieman)


----------



## aesop081 (6 Nov 2011)

Callsigns are gay.................


----------



## medicineman (6 Nov 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Callsigns are gay.................


 :trainwreck:


----------



## Towards_the_gap (6 Nov 2011)

I'll throw some fuel on that fire Cdn_Aviator, and say:


Callsigns/nicknames are only cool when your job brings you in line of sight of M. Taliban, and said job entails you placing copper-jacketed pieces of HM's best medicine in his centre of mass.

*watch and shoot, watch and shoot*

P.S. I am just kidding, I have all the time in the world for the rotary wing fellas.


----------



## Tuna (6 Nov 2011)

this is probably my fastest growing post so far, but my question has not been answered yet


----------



## dimsum (6 Nov 2011)

ACSOs don't usually get call-signs (don't know if that's the case with the EW folks.)


----------



## aesop081 (6 Nov 2011)

Nobody i've even flown with in LRP has a "callsign". The occasional nickname sure, but no callsigns.



			
				Dimsum said:
			
		

> (don't know if that's the case with the EW folks.)



The one that i met did.


----------



## Tuna (6 Nov 2011)

and the multi engine/helis?


----------



## aesop081 (6 Nov 2011)

Tuna said:
			
		

> and the multi engine



LRP is multi-engine. CP-140 Auroras. I can't speak for other multi-engine platforms.


----------



## medicineman (6 Nov 2011)

I don't seem to remember anyone on any Scare Air flights I took as cargo or as back end crew having a handle...at least on their name tags.

MM


----------



## Zoomie (6 Nov 2011)

Unlike the fighter folks - who get their callsign given to them (whether they like it or not) - the rest of the RCAF aircrew may very well progress through their successful careers without ever being exposed to a callsign.

Some times a nick-name (or call-sign in other parlance) may stick with one individual from time to time.  Usually they make sense (unlike most fighter callsigns) and are more sensible/have more meaning.


----------



## Loachman (6 Nov 2011)

Tac Hel callsigns are one or two digits possibly followed by a letter, as per ACP 125 CANSUPP 1B. If we're on somebody else's net, the callsigns are prefixed by "Hotel" or "Juliet". US practice was followed in KAF - Griffons were "Shakedown" plus a two-digit number, and Chinooks were "Blowtorch" plus a two-digit number.

For personal identification on means other than radios, we have real person names like other adults.


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Nov 2011)

Only guys who oil up and play volleyball shirtless, stopping play often to pose in front of other oiled-up men, have call signs...






...others comply with fixed or unit callsigns (per the GPH-204A Flight Planning and Procedures publication or local approved procedures) or when travelling internationally, CANFORCE plus an assigned (per 1 CAD Orders) 4-digit number.


----------



## medicineman (7 Nov 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Only guys who oil up and play volleyball shirtless, stopping play often to pose in front of other oiled-up men, have call signs...



...that often start with "H" and end with "O"

MM


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> ...that often start with "H" and end with "O"
> 
> MM



Are you talking about your callsign???


So much jealousy in this thread...  Too bad we're the ones going to war, taking names and dropping bombs


----------



## Journeyman (7 Nov 2011)

Tuna said:
			
		

> this is probably my fastest growing post so far, but my question has not been answered yet


25 minutes after you make an arguably Radio Chatter post, you expect the entire world to down tools and post a response.  

I can see how some "call signs" may evolve.   :


----------



## GAP (7 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> ...that often start with "H" and end with "O"
> 
> MM



oh....hero...... op:


----------



## MJP (7 Nov 2011)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> So much jealousy in this thread...  Too bad we're the ones going to war, taking names and dropping bombs



Welcome to the fight...Only a few (or 10) years  behind everyone else 

But a welcome addition, I am sure to the folks getting the support.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Nov 2011)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Too bad we're the ones going to war, taking names and dropping bombs



Actually, it was the sensor platforms on aircraft like the Auroras that were going to war and taking names.  Then they'd steer the bomb trucks into location, tens of thousands of feet in the air, and point them at the names the Auroras had already taken.


..of course, in the Army, it's a Corporal who drives the trucks...


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Nov 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Actually, it was the sensor platforms on aircraft like the Auroras that were going to war and taking names.  Then they'd steer the bomb trucks into location, tens of thousands of feet in the air, and point them at the names the Auroras had already taken.



Not quite, but nice try!


----------



## dapaterson (7 Nov 2011)

Well, to be more precise:  Sensor aircraft, satellites and ground assets provided inforamtion that was collated by int personnel, who in turn developed targetting packages that were vetted by LEGADs and POLADs, then sent to commanders for sign-off.  Those would then be assigned strike assets, with clear ROEs, and with sensor platforms as available continuing to monitor those targets.


All this to say: the strike aircraft didn't do anything without a massive team behind them to direct and control their efforts.


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Nov 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Well, to be more precise:  Sensor aircraft, satellites and ground assets provided inforamtion that was collated by int personnel, who in turn developed targetting packages that were vetted by LEGADs and POLADs, then sent to commanders for sign-off.  Those would then be assigned strike assets, with clear ROEs, and with sensor platforms as available continuing to monitor those targets.
> 
> 
> All this to say: the strike aircraft didn't do anything without a massive team behind them to direct and control their efforts.



Thanks for the targeting lesson, but I think I got this down at this point.

You don't seem to understand how we operated during OUP.  CF-18s (or any other Striker for that matter) did a lot of ISR and we found our own target (that were destroyed in a matter of minutes).  OCA was a very small part of our operations.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Nov 2011)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> OCA was a very small part of our operations.


I guess that's why no one else mentioned it.


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Nov 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I guess that's why no one else mentioned it.



OCA and Strike are both essentially the same thing...


----------



## aesop081 (7 Nov 2011)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> You don't seem to understand how we operated during OUP. .



...and you missed what the rest of us were doing during OUP. You guys did a great job but you were far from wining that fight alone. I assure you i understand quite well.


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Nov 2011)

Cdn Aviator, did I say you did not do anything?  I was just trying to get people's blood to their head, and apparently, it worked!  

You guys did a great job at what you did, but we didn't always need you in our kill chain.  That's all.


----------



## Zoomie (7 Nov 2011)

I personally am very happy that we finally did something with our fighter fleet.  It may very well be decades before the boys from Cool Pool and Bagtown ever get to drop ordinance again.

It's good to see that the expensive training goes to good use.


----------



## HeavyHooker (7 Nov 2011)

Supersonic Max, I am not sure that you are going to get any respect in these forums other than from other fighter types, but you guys are pretty good at patting each others well oiled backs anyways.  Not to say that you guys didn't do a good job for a few weeks at a time (kinda like a little holiday really) but to put yourself in with men who have actually been to war and actually been shot at isn't going to get you very far.  Its apples and oranges really.

Back to the original post, call signs are indeed quite gay and generally laughed at by the rest of the Air Force.  I have never met a Tac Hel pilot or FE or DG that has had a call sign.  Just nick names for some and real grown up names for the rest of us.  

HH


----------



## Swingline1984 (7 Nov 2011)

:trainwreck:


----------



## GAP (7 Nov 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> I personally am very happy that we finally did something with our fighter fleet.  It may very well be decades before the boys from Cool Pool and Bagtown ever get to drop ordinance again.
> 
> It's good to see that the expensive training goes to good use.



All P*&^ing contests aside, the whole operation seems to have a lot of lessons learned that only practical experience can teach....kudos to all...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Nov 2011)

The question has been answered. No need to continue.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

